# St. Annes international kite festival.



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

Some pictures from the St. Annes international kite festival that was held yesterday.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You said you were a photographer right ?

You sure know your stuff... Those pics belong in a magazine or something... Nice. 

It doesn't seem too crowded though. Did the turnout used to be higher ?


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

gimli said:


> You said you were a photographer right ?
> 
> You sure know your stuff... Those pics belong in a magazine or something... Nice.
> 
> It doesn't seem too crowded though. Did the turnout used to be higher ?


 Thanks, I'm a member of our local Camera Club and had several pictures published, however I do it mostly for my own enjoyment.

The area was roped off for safety, there were lots of people about and the beauty of the large kites is they can be seen from a distance.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Simon Dupree and the big sound springs to mind (could some one please put the video up!! Don't know how to do it)

great photos


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Simon Dupree and the big sound springs to mind (could some one please put the video up!! Don't know how to do it)
> 
> great photos


 Thanks and is this the track?


----------

